# What can I do with the reflux of my baby?



## Maries_s

Hi! I'm full time breastfeeding and my baby has reflux. It's nothing serious right now but I worry that could be later. She is 3 weeks old. She has pain after breastfeed then she fell asleep and complains of pain in some occasion. I wonder if any of you can give me some advice.


----------



## AP

I'm always of the belief that if a baby is in regular pain with reflux they need a bit of assistance, whether that be with infant gaviscon or something else. Have you consulted a doctor about it?


----------



## Maries_s

AtomicPink said:


> I'm always of the belief that if a baby is in regular pain with reflux they need a bit of assistance, whether that be with infant gaviscon or something else. Have you consulted a doctor about it?

His pediatrician was who told me about the reflux. The pediatrician prescribed her zantac 0.5mL but she told me that only use the medication if it extremely necessary. :/


----------



## AP

I would use it, if your baby is in regular pain. Dont panic - its a tiny amount!
It wont work just by using it the odd time either - if you are going to use it you will need to keep up with the dosage daily


----------



## jjbubbles28

My baby was diagnosed with Gerd starting at 14 days old. After having him home for only 3 days from the NICU, I kept calling saying that he NEVER slept and always screamed. Not morning, not afternoon, not night. He would pass out and then wake up 10 minutes later SCREAMING. They changed his formula 4 times. They put him on Zantac (yes it does need to be given consistently or it wont work). After 1 month of changing his formula, zantac doses, feeding schedules, reflux beds, burps, no burps, etc they referred us to a GI. Since then he has been on prilosec and now nexium, nutramagin, and cereal in his bottle. At 5 1/2 months now he is finally getting better. He still projectile vomits, and still never sleeps throughout the day, but he is finally a happy baby. As I heard alot of opinions of putting my baby on medicine, noone knew the pain I saw in my babys eyes every second of every day.


----------

